# Got the Grandson a Rifle



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Savage Rascal, walnut stocked, little kid sized, single shot, bolt action .22 rimfire.
Should fit him good and be a great introduction to firearms and hunting.

Neat looking little rifle !


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome. They're neat little rifles. Good luck.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

That’s exactly what I bought for one of my sons when he was 7, his has the synthetic stock though. It’s an inexpensive starter gun, and it shoots pretty good too! .
He couldn’t shoulder my smallest rifle, which is a .22 single shot Ithaca, so figured it would make a great birthday present.
I got to teach him how to sight in a rifle with it.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Here, in communist Washington 2.0 (D.C., the District of Criminals is version 1.0), that would be illegal, because saner minds are not represented by in Oly Town (the hub of WArshington gubberment).


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice, Grandpa!!!
Bring them young 'uns up right!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Kelly Craig said:


> Here, in communist Washington 2.0 (D.C., the District of Criminals is version 1.0), that would be illegal, because saner minds are not represented by in Oly Town (the hub of WArshington gubberment).


the letter of the WA law makes handing your rifle to your hunting buddy at a fence crossing technically illegal 

the reality is buying the gun for your personal use in teaching your grandson to hunt while you are supervising is not a straw purchase at least not to the ATF.

many might find it interesting how youth shooting sports programs acquire firearms 
my dealer called the AFT to see how we needed to accept the firearms donated by the NRA to our 4-H shooting sports program. 

I had to fill out the 4473 but as a transfer we could put more guns on then the normal limit even if he had to put them on a second form. I was taking possession of both handguns and rifles. 
the state of WI requires a pistol background check and that cost me 10 dollars. 
I had to fill out the 4473 , I was taking possession of them , it isn't a straw purchase because it is my use in supervising youth shooting sports , then I show that I add them to the inventory kept at the sheriffs office where we have our storage.
technically they are owned by the University of Wisconsin once I place them in the program inventory but my name had to go on the 4473 , a crazy system that fell well short of being well thought out. 

all of the people who have access to the guns are instructors and have a background check every 2 years , they sign them out of inventory and back in.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gunblast.com did a good segment on the Rascal 22 some years ago.





Here is the link for those youtube tries to prohibit.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We live in a pretty pro gun state and I'm really not concerned too much about the gun laws regarding this. I bought it in my name and he can have it and take it home when I feel like he's safe with it.
Won't be any paperwork involved, etc. I'll just give him the gun, just like guns were given to me. It's totally legal.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I see one of these rifles in a gun store, is the only time I wish for a few minutes that I had a son to give one to. And then one day he could pass it on to his son. I ended up with my dad's Winchester Mod 94, in 30 WCF. I checked the serial number on the Winchester Web Site, and it was made in 1898. My dad hunted with this rifle for over sixty years, and it was the first full sized rifle I learned to shoot. My grandfather was a cop in Detroit during prohibition, and took it off a rum runner.

Any one of my brothers, sisters, or their kids would have sold it by now. I guess I'll have them put it in the box and bury it with me.


----------

